# 1975 mercury 200 hard to pull



## paradactal (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a 1975 mercury 200 20 go that I picked up along with a 1979 evinrude 6hp all for $75. Garage kept on stands but haven't ran in 10 years. The mercury seems very hard to pull. A ton Of compression. Feels like the pistons may be a little dry on the inside. Can I pour oil or any other solution to lube it up? It just feels like it needs a little help. Any ideas?


----------



## krawler (Oct 22, 2013)

If it were me, I would pull the spark plugs and spray oil into the cylinders and then turn it over slowly by hand to work the oil in.
Don't use WD40 it's too light weight, something like Triflow would work better.


----------



## paradactal (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll try that. I want to hit it with sea foam but I don't think my neighbors would like me smoking out the neighborhood. I'll just run it in my gas so it won't be as bad


----------



## nbaffaro (Oct 22, 2013)

Leave the spark plugs out when you work in the oil. Will give you a better idea if the stiffness is coming from the compression/pistons or else where in the motor.


----------



## paradactal (Oct 22, 2013)

So I'm not a boat mechanic, but can somebody just kind I explain how to work it in correctly and how much oil to use at a time roughly


----------



## thudpucker (Oct 23, 2013)

Do us all a Favor and fill out your profile. It helps us with answers. Plus there might be one of us close by... :LOL2:


----------



## paradactal (Oct 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332751#p332751 said:


> thudpucker » 22 Oct 2013, 22:48[/url]"]Do us all a Favor and fill out your profile. It helps us with answers. Plus there might be one of us close by... :LOL2:


Sorry bout that. Updated :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## nbaffaro (Oct 23, 2013)

Disconnect the spark plugs. 
Remove the spark plugs. 
Spray in above mentioned oil.
Slowly crank over motor. 
Note resistance
Report back


----------



## nbaffaro (Oct 23, 2013)

Also make sure it is in water or on the muffs before you try and start it. If your slowly turning it over your water pump should survive. 

And on that note I'd be ready to put a new impeller in the lower unit and replace the lower unit oil.


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 23, 2013)

_I’m a bit confused,

Your post subject says “1975 mercury 200 hard to pull” I would think so............. :LOL2: 

I don’t know of too many 200HP that you pull start. Is that a typo? Never the less it’s not going hurt to pull the plugs and spray a light coat of Marvel mystery oil or alike in the cylinders. 
Let it sit for a while and slowly turn the motor over by hand, and by hand I mean don’t use the starter. This way if there is resistance you will feel it and can stop. 

If you force it you’re going to F something up. Use a breaker bar with a socket on the top of the flywheel. 
Again you shouldn’t feel any resistance because the plugs are out and you’re not building compression. _


----------



## overboard (Oct 23, 2013)

I would also think a 200 would be hard to pull. I have a 30 merc. that is hard to pull!


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Oct 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332767#p332767 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 08:30[/url]"]_I’m a bit confused,
> 
> Your post subject says “1975 mercury 200 hard to pull” I would think so............. :LOL2:
> 
> ...




The Merc 200 was a 20hp motor. Sheesh Dave!


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332777#p332777 said:


> Lowe 2070 CC » 20 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332767#p332767 said:
> ...



_
LOL Hey thanks for clearing that up bro, I'm not an old Merc guy. _


----------



## gillhunter (Oct 23, 2013)

My first boat was a 14' Crestliner with a Merc 200 20hp of the same vintage. Motor ran like a top, but it pulled hard, and I was a whole lot younger then :LOL2: :LOL2: It was the reason that all my boats since that one have had electric start :LOL2:


----------



## paradactal (Oct 23, 2013)

It is a 20hp , I should of clarified that. I replaced the plugs already, old ones were a little black but not bad, after I replace the impeller this weekend, I will work the oil in. I did pick up a carb kit, but I want want to see how everything sounds before I go and start replacing things. Thanks for all the help and advice. I will be restoring a 13.4 Gregor in the near future. I'll get some pics up


----------



## paradactal (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, and I will be picking up a compression tester from autozone to check that as well. $40 deposit and then full money back when returned


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 23, 2013)

_When I saw 200 20 I was thinking 200HP 20 shaft. Sounds like a great little motor. _


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Oct 23, 2013)

Restored 76 model


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 23, 2013)

_beautiful......... =D> _


----------



## paradactal (Oct 23, 2013)

Current pic of minr


----------



## nbaffaro (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks like you got a heck of a deal. Keep messing with it. You'll get there.


----------



## JMichael (Oct 24, 2013)

Are those the original design decals for that 76 model? Big difference between the 76 and 75 if they are. You did a great job on it. 

This is a 1975 200 that I refurbished. I opted not to put new decals on it although I did install electric start which wasn't a factory available option for the 75.


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 24, 2013)

_It looks like it's in pretty good condition,

I love the look of those older Merc's Anyone know why they called it a 200? _


----------



## JMichael (Oct 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332880#p332880 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 05:39[/url]"]_It looks like it's in pretty good condition,
> 
> I love the look of those older Merc's Anyone know why they called it a 200? _


It was just the naming convention of the time that Mercury adopted. They would take the HP rating and add a decimal to the end or move the decimal point one position. For instance the 7.5 hp motor was a 75 and a 50 hp was a 500. Where it got weird was things like the 40 hp was a 402.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Oct 24, 2013)

The Bicentennial stripe package was for 76 only, but it did bleed over into 77 some. That motor belongs to a merc dealer in SC. I used to drool over it when I lived out there.


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332890#p332890 said:


> JMichael » 25 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332880#p332880 said:
> ...



_Hey thanks for the info JMichael,

Now I know........ :mrgreen: _


----------



## paradactal (Oct 24, 2013)

JMichael said:


> Are those the original design decals for that 76 model? Big difference between the 76 and 75 if they are. You did a great job on it.
> 
> This is a 1975 200 that I refurbished. I opted not to put new decals on it although I did install electric start which wasn't a factory available option for the 75.



I would live to put a electric start on. What's the ballpark cost on something like that and skill level?


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 24, 2013)

_It would be a bit problematic unless someone makes a conversion kit, 

I believe almost anything can be done giving enough time and resources; however it would take some effort. First thing would be to see if the flywheel has starter teeth on it, if it didn’t come with electric start and it wasn’t an option it probably doesn’t. So then you would have to find a flywheel that does that would fit that application. 

Then you would have to find a small enough starter to fit under the cowling and find the right location to mount it taking into consideration you’re probably going to have to drill and tap some holes for the mounting hardware. The starter circuit is simple so no biggie there. 

The only other thing would be to find the same motor within a year or so that has electric start and swap everything over. 
Maybe JMichael will chime in on this since he's already done one. _


----------



## overboard (Oct 24, 2013)

The Merc 200 was a 20hp motor. Sheesh Dave![/quote]

:lol: : Yea, not thinking I missed that too. 
I was thinking that my 100 Merc. has a rope with it, why not a 200! 
Never tried to start mine with that rope though!


----------



## JMichael (Oct 25, 2013)

For the most part, doing the electric start is pretty easy. If you don't have the correct flywheel, you can get that pretty cheap on ebay. The solenoid, starter button, and wiring can be acquired for a few dollars more. But unless you're extremely lucky, you'll probably need to change your drawers when you see what they're asking for a starter motor. I've only seen 1 for sale since I got mine going and the guy was asking $225 for it. He might have gotten more realistic with the price since then but I doubt it. What's strange about the whole situation is that the 74 and 76 both offered electric start but not the 75. Now having said that, all the bolt holes and studs for bolting the starter to the 75 motor are ready and waiting. And if you look at the parts breakdown for the 75 model, it show's an electric starter in the parts. But all the literature and parts manuals that I found to reference said the 75 couldn't be ordered with one. I will tell you that the 73 thru 77 models all use the same starter. So you might be able to score one via a parts motor if you could locate one.

Skill level for installing the elec start is basic. It's very simple to do once you have all the pieces but there are some tools that make it easier to accomplish some things but they're not a must have.


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 25, 2013)

_Hey thanks JM,

Did yours have a flywheel with starter teeth or did you have to find one? That’s huge that the starter mounting holes are all ready there whether they are studded or not. You could always just bolt it in if the block didn’t have the studs. The biggest part of that job if the block wasn’t predrilled would be getting the starter alignment right. It’s a little scary drilling in to the block.................................. :LOL2: _


----------



## JMichael (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes Dave, mine had the correct flywheel on it when I acquired the motor. I don't know if it came from the factory that way or if the previous owner had installed it. The boat and motor came from an estate sale and I didn't get to ask the previous owner any questions regarding it's history. The previous owner had also acquired the starter motor. It was laying in the bottom of the boat when I got it. All I had to do was round up the remaining parts and then install it all.


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 25, 2013)

_Very cool,

I'm going to start looking for some of the older outboard and buying them up if I can get them for the right price. _


----------



## nbaffaro (Oct 25, 2013)

Good luck with the electric start. I've fixed up two 20's from the era. Took all the electric start off both. Much cleaner easier to work on with out it. But would be neat to have.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 26, 2013)

If it has been setting a while make sure to put a new impeller in it.


----------

